

The future of retail is weird - mooreds
http://qz.com/31068/supermarkets-without-cash-registers-amazon-in-strip-malls-the-future-of-retail-is-weird/

======
stephengillie
There's another new weird phenomenon - personal shoppers. As each customer or
shopping party enters a store, an employee greets them, and helps them find
each item. The employee then rings it all up on a mobile device, and sends the
customer/party on their way without waiting in a checkout line.

The personal shopper sounds like an incredible luxury, something I'd expect
when buying $150 pants or a $1000 suit. But that's not why personal shoppers
are becoming popular -- it's to combat this trend of _showrooming_.

How can you order those same shoes or books from Amazon when the personal
shopper is busy ringing it all up for you?

